# Who has what cooking in the incubator???



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

Just wondering, Who has what in the incubators at the moment? Anything interesting?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

few clutches of corns.
amel stripes, amels, few lavs maybe, probably an opal or two.. few hets here and there.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Had five royal eggs, and one clutch of butter/striped anertheristic corns. Four of royals just pipped today. Gorgeous little minis of their mum, just normals but still oh so pretty.


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

i have 18 corn eggs incubating at the minute

amel x ghost , can't wait until they hatch and see what comes out :2thumb:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 20 amel x sunkissed eggs pipping now : victory:

and around 57 abbott's okeetee eggs 

so far :lol2:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

i have 14 hognose eggs, and 9 ackie eggs : victory: :2thumb:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Radiated rat snakes


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Corns, leos & beardies


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Creamsicles and Caramel corns all hatched. Crimsons ( plus hets) and second clutch of 4 Creamsicles :blush:


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i have 15 leo eggs left to hatch.. from mack snows to trempers...


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

I have 2 leo eggs:2thumb:


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I have 7 leo eggs, 2 knobtail eggs and 1 steno egg lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

bloodcorn said:


> I have 20 amel x sunkissed eggs pipping now : victory:
> 
> and around 57 abbott's okeetee eggs
> 
> so far :lol2:


i was wondering who you were, that amount of abbotts eggs can only mean one person lol


ratboy said:


> Radiated rat snakes


got a table at barking this year stevo?


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i was wondering who you were, that amount of abbotts eggs can only mean one person lol


Yeah its a bit of a giveaway :lol2:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i was wondering who you were, that amount of abbotts eggs can only mean one person lol


i wondered that too when i got a pm saying hello, notice anything different. i thought she'd had her hair done lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pankthesnake said:


> i wondered that too when i got a pm saying hello, notice anything different. i thought she'd had her hair done lol


lol, always a good place to start


----------



## karen3536 (Apr 4, 2008)

hello ive got 22 bearded dragon eggs 2 weeks old now and i hope doing good lol they are growing


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

we have 12 leopard gecko eggs 6 cresty eggs


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Red phase beardies due any day now, normal beardies and green anoles :2thumb:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Bit of a quiet year for us, just had a leo hatch (its clutchmate decided to make a break for it a few days early and unfortunately didn't survive - stupid reptile).

Also got 10 snow corn eggs cooking, and 6 snow x pastel stripe eggs.

Also got a couple more females due to drop soon.


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*just a few*

at the moment have 4 pinesnake eggs 20 cornsnakes eggs 12 hognoses and 19 bearded eggs


----------

